# Satellite Stand To Go!



## SnowChicken (Jun 20, 2009)

Simple design, portable, and low mount stand.

Material can be found at most hardware, plumbing, or home improvement stores. 
- Material is schedule 40 1" or 1.25" PVC pipe and fittings, use the correct glue ** for PVC pipe.

You can make your base any size you feel is right for you. 
Mount for dish is 6" above base and expect to use about 55" total of PVC pipe then cut to the lengths needed. 
5 - 1" elbows, 3 - 1" tee's, 4 - 1" plugs for the bottom of the elbows that make the feet. Then 1 - 1" coupler and 1 - 1" cap 
this is what the dish mounts on. All adjustment bolts on the dish have wing nuts for easy adjustment

Fill with sand or cement for weight.

*Note* *** If your going above the 46th Parallel make the stub riser longer. This will allow the dish to be 
tilted to a greater angle to receive the signal. This will apply to the very far northern states and Canada.

Setting up Dish with this mount. 
Because the Dish is moved through 90 degrees. Elevation is taken from 90. 
Because Dish is flipped through 180 degrees. Skew is taken from 180.

Example. for ZIP Code 93426

Normal Dish upside down 
Azmuit 154 = Remains at 154 
Elevation 48 = (90 - 48) = 42 
Skew 82 = (180 - 82) = 98


----------

